# Meet my Muchkinz - Stella and Boogie



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie*

aww!! so cute  the black hooded one looks alot like my girl Alice 


your rats are beautiful


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie*

The black-hooded one is Stella. :wink: I bet if she knew what you just said, she'd cover you with kisses!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie*

The black-hooded rat is Stella and the cream one is Boogie. I never got pictures of Eskimo because she died seven days after we got her.  I didn't have room to put captions, but when I take more pictures of Stella and post them in the future, I'll make sure not to forget! :wink: Thanks for the compliments! I just looove complements!!!!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie*

Aww im sorry about Eskimo  Stella and Boogie look very happy and hugable


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie*

I looooooooove compliments!! :wink:


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Are these pictures before or after Stella's eye being treated? She looks great if its after. I hope she continues to improve for you!

They both look great!


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

That's so cute!
I looked at the pic of the white and tan one and for a second thought - they have my rattie!

Nice pics!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*



AlienMando said:


> Are these pictures before or after Stella's eye being treated?


These shots were taken _before_ Stella's eye got infected. Thank you for being so sympathetic!!  I hope she gets her sight back!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

I'm about to post another cute picture. Wait and see!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Awwh beautiful rats  I'm excited for the new picture hahah


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Thanks! One of the next pictures I will post will be of Boogie drinking coffee if I find out how to post it on. The reason is, it's on a certain file that photobucket can't get to, so I am having a bit of trouble. I can't promise that it'll be posted, but I will sure try to figure it out.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

try moving it out to a different folder then. photobucket should e able to get to it then easily enough, 

but please resize those pictures to be between 600x600 pixels. we do have dail up users and large images can cause problems for them

your babes are certainly cute though


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Aweh! They are soo cute


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

I like the little Bow on your ratties head, How did you get it to stay?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Cute rats! Is that you holding them? You (or whoever that is) has really pretty eyes!
You're right, the first pic is defenitly the cutest thing!!!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*



kenRakuu said:


> I like the little Bow on your ratties head, How did you get it to stay?


It's acually a hairband that is strapped gently around Stella's neck. The bow is glued to the band. Cute isn't it?

2boysloose - Yup, thats me. :wink: But _please_ don't ask me any more personal questions. My parents are already suspicious about kidnapper on here, and since you've asked so many question (i.e. what city do I live in, how old I am, what color my eyes are) I am getting worried. Please do not say such things. I still hope we are friends.  Thanks


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Not that it's any of my business -- and you're fully entitled to maintaining your privacy, of course -- but I don't think she asked you your age (you posted it willingly in the age thread) nor for your eye color (you willingly posted pictures and she just asked if that was you and gave you a compliment). In any case, I believe that 2boysloose is only 13 years old so I don't think there's anything to worry about.

On that note, if people ask questions that make you wary or uncomfortable, just play it safe and don't answer. And, of course, don't give out any personal information without your parents' permission and whatnot. I'm sure you know that already and that your parents are keeping an eye on what you do here but I thought I'd put that out there anyway. It's always a good decision to play it safe on the Internet. Hey, I'm 22 and I still don't post public pictures of myself, tell people exactly where I live or share my last name very often.

And if all else fails (i.e., you feel there are "kidnappers" on this forum), you can always choose to discontinue visiting. But I don't think anyone here would do anything like that; it's a pretty nice crowd here and I really don't think there's anything or anyone you need to worry about here. (I just can't see a would-be stalker choosing to frequent a forum about rats... lol.)


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Stella and Boogie!!!!! (the first pic is TOO CUTE!!)*

Forget about it =)


----------

